# New To Outback, New To Travel Trailers, Experienced Camper



## dakotadog (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi. I'm so glad I found your site. I've been looking through your forums for over a week and love all the helpful tips. I hope to add a few of mine own at some point.

We are in the process of purchasing a 250RSS. We're expecting delivery on Friday. We've been looking for a couple of months and finally after seeing how well the Outback's hold their value we decided to pull the trigger. We're excited and nervous at the same time. We're going to keep our 1st camp close to home until we pick-up some experience. We've purchased a Equalizer hitch to go on the trailer and upgraded the receiver to a class IV on our Dodge Ram.

The Ram is why I'm nervous. I have no doubt we'll be upgrading to a 3/4 ton within the next year but i'm hoping to get as much of the useful life out of my 02 Ram as I can. The problem is the stinking stock 20" tires on our truck. It drops the useful towing capacity by almost a 1/2 ton. I've considered swapping out tires and rims but i've come to the point where i don't really want to spend much more on a truck I feel I'll have to replace anyway so we're gonna try it this weekend and stay close to home. I'm still within the safe range albeit barely according to the manual.

I'll let you know how our 1st tow goes and how our 1st experience in the outback and in a travel trailer is. Looking forward to some good times and fire side chats in the months ahead.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome to a great site!

and

Congratulations on a new Outback.

happy Camping


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.










Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















If you give us more details on your truck (engine/bed size/axle ratio, etc..) we might be able to help you with the real towing limits.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## dakotadog (Apr 14, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.
> 
> Glad you found us.
> 
> ...


Great. 2002 Dodge Ram 4.7L V8, 3.90 axle ratio, Quad Cab Short Bed and as I mentioned 20" tires. I had a Reese brake controller installed. I know I'm inside the manual range empty, but who travels empty? I'm estimating 500lbs of cargo (including propane, water, food, etc). Which still within the manual limits but only if I leave the wife and daughter at home.


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers!!
Nice floorplan!!
















Have fun!


----------



## Holmes On The Road (Jan 23, 2009)

WELCOME

Congratulations on your new Outback.


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

dakotadog said:


> Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.
> 
> Glad you found us.
> 
> ...


Great. 2002 Dodge Ram 4.7L V8, 3.90 axle ratio, Quad Cab Short Bed and as I mentioned 20" tires. I had a Reese brake controller installed. I know I'm inside the manual range empty, but who travels empty? I'm estimating 500lbs of cargo (including propane, water, food, etc). Which still within the manual limits but only if I leave the wife and daughter at home.
[/quote] Welcome!!!

The 3.90 gears will be very helpful.... My '07 F150 towing guide makes me deduct 500lbs for the 18" tires I have on it. Your 250 RSS isn't that much heavier than my 25RSS. I would be curious to know what the gcwr is for the truck? The wheelbase for a quad cab should be at least what my F150 is so you should be safe there as well. What does the owners manual say for your towing weights??

This blog here has an infinite amount of towing/tow vehicle wisdom: 
RV towing tips, thanks to Scooter

Like Jim said, the more you can tell us the more we can help you... Glad you want to be safe though, there are those out there who don't care..


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Hmm, I guess I'd give it a try. I can't see a point in replacing wheels and tires if you are going to replace the truck (Although you might be able to pick up a set of stock ones off ebay).

Why not pack light to start, and then go truck shopping!


----------



## dakotadog (Apr 14, 2009)

Nathan said:


> Hmm, I guess I'd give it a try. I can't see a point in replacing wheels and tires if you are going to replace the truck (Although you might be able to pick up a set of stock ones off ebay).
> 
> Why not pack light to start, and then go truck shopping!


That's the plan. Any good recommendations for tow vehicles? I've started looking at F150's.


----------



## dakotadog (Apr 14, 2009)

russlg said:


> Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.
> 
> Glad you found us.
> 
> ...


Great. 2002 Dodge Ram 4.7L V8, 3.90 axle ratio, Quad Cab Short Bed and as I mentioned 20" tires. I had a Reese brake controller installed. I know I'm inside the manual range empty, but who travels empty? I'm estimating 500lbs of cargo (including propane, water, food, etc). Which still within the manual limits but only if I leave the wife and daughter at home.
[/quote] Welcome!!!

The 3.90 gears will be very helpful.... My '07 F150 towing guide makes me deduct 500lbs for the 18" tires I have on it. Your 250 RSS isn't that much heavier than my 25RSS. I would be curious to know what the gcwr is for the truck? The wheelbase for a quad cab should be at least what my F150 is so you should be safe there as well. What does the owners manual say for your towing weights??

This blog here has an infinite amount of towing/tow vehicle wisdom: 
RV towing tips, thanks to Scooter

Like Jim said, the more you can tell us the more we can help you... Glad you want to be safe though, there are those out there who don't care..
[/quote]

The manual states the maximum trailer weight with a 150 lb driver is 6,100 lbs. I don't know too many 150 lb truck drivers that are male but that aside once I load myself, wife and kid, I'm above 6,100. I know what the right choice is, a heavier duty truck and that will come with time. I guess I'm more curious the impact a equalizer hitch will have. I know once I take it out for a short spin all my questions will be answered. I appreciate your help. I'm just trying to ease some of my fear of having to "white knuckle" it the first couple of times.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

dakotadog said:


> Hmm, I guess I'd give it a try. I can't see a point in replacing wheels and tires if you are going to replace the truck (Although you might be able to pick up a set of stock ones off ebay).
> 
> Why not pack light to start, and then go truck shopping!


That's the plan. Any good recommendations for tow vehicles? I've started looking at F150's.
[/quote]
The '09's are really nice.








Integrated brake controller, trailer mirrors, and trailer sway control! (You still need a good WDH with sway control though)

Before you buy however, please go over the weights very carefully. A 1/2 ton should be able to handle the weight, but please check first for that specific truck (of course you already know the issue with oversize wheels). Check on the b-pillar, I think they now have to give you the actual weight of the truck and the acutal payload capacity (in addition to that 150lb driver). That sticker has been eye opening for many truck owners when they realize that all those fancy options subtract from your payload.









Of course if you're buying a new truck, there's always a 3/4 or 1 ton that will ensure a comfortable towing experience and provide room to upgrade to the next trailer!


----------



## dakotadog (Apr 14, 2009)

So the Equalizer hitch came today and the Outback comes tomorrow. The hitch looks a bit more complicated than I had hoped for. Does anyone have any experience installing this hitch? If so, any tips for a newbie?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

dakotadog said:


> So the Equalizer hitch came today and the Outback comes tomorrow. The hitch looks a bit more complicated than I had hoped for. Does anyone have any experience installing this hitch? If so, any tips for a newbie?


 I recommend you start a new thread for your hitch install. I would say you will get plenty to read from the members here. Happy camping.


----------



## dakotadog (Apr 14, 2009)

Well the trailer came today. The Dodge has handled it pretty well so far. I need to further calibrate the Equalizer hitch but dumb ole me managed to break the trailer jack within 1 hour of owning it. You live and you learn.


----------

